# Dug Up a Spitfire



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Very interesting article and clip from the BBC about a dig in Ireland this summer.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-15652440


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Amazing.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Thats cool, thanks for the link.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Wow. Great to see.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

gotta love it!


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Another bit of history survives, hooray! Since it wasn't mentioned, I presume Bud Wolfe has left the earthly realm (why has the poem 'High Flight' suddenly popped into my head?). A dedication to his family is probably in order. Would be great to see it restored to flying condition, but parked in a museum is good too I suppose. I'd hate to see it crash again like some do.


----------

